# Wanted Orlando- either Disney or Bonnet Creek 1/13 or 1/14 for 5-7nights



## rainy~daze21 (Jan 3, 2016)

Looking for 1or 2 bedroom at either Disney or Bonnet Creek checking in either Jan13 or 14 for anywhere from 5-7 nights. Please email me at 
jkrieg21 @ msn.com 
Thanks


----------



## vacation4u (Jan 5, 2016)

Email sent. Thanks


----------



## rainy~daze21 (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone who responded  ... I have found and booked a reservation.


----------

